

Now you can browse our unix swag store via terminal - iSimone
http://www.unixstickers.com/terminal

======
timruffles
I tried `ls` - not there. Obviously all the products available should be
files, it's unix :)

Better workflow:

    
    
      ls stickers/ | grep ubuntu | xargs add-to-cart
      checkout

~~~
abimaelmartell
I also tried `ls` before `help`. Not unix enough.

------
bitwize
I won't consider this an actual thing until you can telnet or ssh in.

Well, it won't be long till no one actually admins a Unix system through ssh
anymore, they just connect to their cloud instances via a Web console using
their Macs. (Linux? On the desktop? Like ew, man.) So I guess my greys are
totally showing here.

------
dTal
From the title I thought I'd be able to telnet or ssh in. This is cool, but
it's basically just a really awkward web page. I don't wish to denigrate the
effort though. Surely some unixy commands wouldn't go amiss? At least 'ls'?

Hrm. For some reason I suddenly want some swag...

~~~
Facens
Ye this was a WE project that just looked so cool, and some of the libraries
needed were already out there. Opensourcing & moving everything to telnet/ssh
is probably the next step. For now it was just fun :P

~~~
dTal
That would be amazing! There's a real dearth of terminal-based amusement on
the internet these days - last cool thing I remember was that telnet server
that would play the first third of Star Wars in ASCII art. Being able to buy
Unix swag entirely over SSH would definitely take the crown.

Good stuff though :) I see similar initial reactions to mine elsewhere in the
thread, but let's not make the perfect the enemy of the good, eh?

------
rainmaking
I'd only expect an ultra minimalist design from a unix shop, but showing
nothing at all is a little over the top.

~~~
Facens
The site was probably down, too many requests, now we scaled the server and
it's kind of coping...

------
fallingmeat
how does `ls` not work?! and wtf is the `catalog` binary anyway? :)

~~~
Facens
Ehrr, feedback taken...

------
michaelhoffman

        [guest:unixstickers ~]#
    

How much should I trust the security of a business that gives root access to
`guest`?

~~~
Facens
Eehhmm that's because our customers rule? XD Ok, this one was lame :>

------
nkcmr
Am I the only one getting a blank page?

~~~
dlisboa
Nope. I first got the page with the terminal, but trying to access the rest of
the site turned into blank responses. Seems the whole site went down.

~~~
Facens
Sorry guys, it's back up now

~~~
username42
down again ?

~~~
Facens
The server is suffering seriously, too many people playing with a very
alphaish piece of software XD

------
skorgu
No Ocaml stickers?!

